# Help to identify my colnago



## cagdas (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm thinking about buying this colango, but the owner has no idea which model it is and how old it is.
Can anyone help me and maybi give advise identifying it.
gr,
Cagdas


----------



## dpower (Jul 24, 2004)

*looks like bolweevils to me...*

If it fits you, chief,,,make up a little story that goes something like, "ooo, bummer..found out from some folks on a Colnago message board that particular model was made out of aluminum wrapped balsa wood in a plant in the Phillipines back in the late 70s. The balsa is especially susceptible to bolweevils and other flying insects. If the frame has ever been ridden in the summer or fall months, there is a very likely chance it is insect-infected, but we'll never know because of that darned aluminum. Frame could snap in two at any given moment, and you would hate to see that happen to him."

Offer him $200 and start riding one of the finest bikes made. Bolweevils be damned! I'm not an old frame expert, but you will not go wrong if you score any Colnago at a good price.


----------



## tjocesq (Mar 3, 2005)

beautiful steel colnago! I may have my dates wrong--but I believe that colnago went to the straight fork by the early 90's on all their bikes. judging from the the fork, and the color scheme--it seems to be early-mid 80's. (I think it was the late 80's/early 90's that colnago's paint job became more 'graphic' and less plain.)

I keep thinking of the 1982 world cycling champ whose name escapes me at the moment--I believe his was red. anyone out there jog my memory?


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

tjocesq said:


> I keep thinking of the 1982 world cycling champ whose name escapes me at the moment--I believe his was red. anyone out there jog my memory?


Guiseppe Saronni was his name. There's a great article on the bike in the Summer 2005 edition of Ride magazine (Australian Magazine). 

The bike in question is certainly later than that. The seatpost and rear derailleur are C Record so mid to late 80's is about right.


----------



## tjocesq (Mar 3, 2005)

wasfast said:


> Guiseppe Saronni was his name. There's a great article on the bike in the Summer 2005 edition of Ride magazine (Australian Magazine).
> 
> The bike in question is certainly later than that. The seatpost and rear derailleur are C Record so mid to late 80's is about right.


between the groupo, the fork and the color scheme--I thought it was mid to late 80's. If I remember correctly, the chrome fork is also a hint as to what model it could be...more to think about.


----------

